# 1994 Bronco



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm currently looking for a plow for my truck. Its a 1994 Ford Bronco full size.. What plows should I stay away from and what plows will fit.. Also if anyone has a used one that would fit please give me a shout. Also my rear defroster like stopped working it doesn't do anything with the fog on the window or the ice build up.. Anyone know what the problem could be. The button lights up still it just doesn't heat up the glass. Also what is the biggest size tires width wise I could fit on this trucks stock rims with out it rubbing.


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

All the major players make plows for your year and model. The rear glass defogger is tricky. The tailgate harness could be corroded or the heat tape on the glass could have a break in it. Biggest tire without a lift is 33x12.5x15. 12.5 wide will still fit stock rims.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Bronco plow*

I have a 95 Bronco that is my third Bronco for plowing.

Prior (since 99) used a 92 5.0L with a Boss 7.5 straight poly

Moved most of the stuff from the 92 to the 95.

A. Boss works. Need to remove the sway bar. (no problem)
B. Moog makes a progressive coil replacement spring (local parts store $90)
C. Get a 130amp alt and a 'good' battery (with big reserve cap)
Use larger cables from the alt to the battery and ground to frame
D. synthetic fluids are helpful and I use them in tranny and the transfer case
as well as the motor and the diffs
E.Tires: after 2 other Broncos with 31in tires on the stock 15 rims, I am sold
on Coopers (238/85-16inch) on after market steel rims (about $55ea) [bolts5X5.5]
Taller and narrower are working better than any other size I have tried before.
The load E is overkill but the Cooper people have me running at 55psi just fine.
Not even close to getting stuck and getting into some really deep stuff.
F. I carry about 350# in the rear and keep the tank filled.
G. I can tell you more about your rear window defogger if you pm me.
But, just try lowering your window about 1 inch and keep the interior warm.
Car wax the rear window on the outside and occationally lower the window and the 
snow will slide off. I often lower the window while plowing.

Feel free to contact me by email and I can e-pictures to you.
tc
[email protected]


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

95 Bronco With 99boss


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

95 bronco,,7'6" western uni-mount


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bryan, do you ever plow with that? I never see it in any pictures or video.


----------

